# Jairo Mora Sandoval



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

Jairo Mora Sandoval.
If you are unaware of this situation, I encourage you to look it up.


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

If you would like to sign a petition in regards, you can also check this site out.
Demand Justice for Murder of Sea Turtle Activist


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

So cryptic man. These are americans on the boards mostly, and we're lazy. Give us some links with infos plz:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Jairo_Mora_Sandoval
The Legacy of Murdered Sea Turtle Conservationist Jairo Mora Sandoval – News Watch


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

hypostatic said:


> So cryptic man. These are americans on the boards mostly, and we're lazy. Give us some links with infos plz:


^That is a sad statement.

I have no desire to tell people what to think about this, how to feel about this or what to do about this.
For those concerned with conservation efforts around the world, it is worth being aware of this.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I struggle with facebook but I just re- posted a video I took in Costa Rica .. in Jairo's memory. I watched a hatching last year and it was the best moment of my trip and a highlight of my life.. Your are welcome to friend me - sally rothfuss to see it.
I fu.... can't stand this stuff in our world. Oh, and signing the petition is easy.


----------

